# Struggling to build a quad core PC



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive recently bought quad core processor and a xfx motherboard and all the other stuff. Its my first propper build so Ill start with what I did wrong. 

Firstly I put in the processor the wrong way... I also never screwed in the anchors and tryed to switch on the computer. When I added the anchors I realised I had put the processor in the wrong way so I changed it. Now the computer seems to only start up the fans for about a second then shut down. Could anyone help please.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest you start over like this:

Bench Test Your System


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep I did that one.. It does the same thing.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, if you tried to set it up out of the case and on a non-conductive surface and get nothing, the motherboard and possibly the CPU has gone bye...bye. It is also possible your power supply and other components like memory might be burned out. 

You might want to take this to a computer shop and have them check the parts. The other option would be to try the individual parts (one at a time) in a known working computer to see if they are working.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn cheers ... Wait I didnt add the ram into it when I tryed it without the case.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone know what could be causing this please ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you put the ram in for the bench test and still get nothing?
When you did it without the ram did you have the motherboard speaker hooked up and did it beep continuously?


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

I didnt add the ram when I did the bench test.. and when I didnt have it connected it didnt make a noise but I did another thing which lead to it making a small noise. I dont think the motherboard had a speaker which connects to it. Im not too adept to this stuff sorry. I wanted to see if I could build one... guess not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is important to follow the steps so we can help you set it up and do the bench test with 1 stick of ram the cpu, heat sink and fan assembly, the motherboard speaker may be in your case and are sometimes on the front panel connector with the power switch and power lights see if you have one as this will sometimes give beep codes to help tell why it won't boot.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

... damn!.. Im not at home atm mate so as soon as I get home ill search the case. Thank you very much xD.. im liking this site better by the day.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

btw.. what would have caused the squeeking noise then ? That happened when I took out some of the case LED light things.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where was the noise coming from?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

shouldnt be any case LED's coming from a bench test ???????????


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys but I found out the problem.. Because I'm a n00b and I didnt screw in the anchors I short circuited the motherboard ... Damn. Btw what do you guys think of the motherboard ? which Im going to have to save up another 122 pound to buy. Here is motherboard : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151011

First ever total build so be nice ;o.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF you have to buy another board I would seriously consider a P45 board by Gigibyte or Asus.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> IF you have to buy another board I would seriously consider a P45 board by Gigibyte or Asus.









*DITTO*


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

You mean something like this ? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151490


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nope


gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P GA-EP45-DS3L Asus P5Q-Deluxe P5Q-E


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145693

This one ?:|


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

btw will that run with this graphics card ? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139895

I dont have much to spend.. The tops I want to spend on the mobo is like 140 pounds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

More like this one> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145683


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will run that card fine.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats kinda cheap aint it.. . Could someone explain how its better than the one I short circuited please ?.. I tend to think higher price tag = better.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can spend more if you want to but these boards give better performance then the Nvidia boards. or go with the DS4 same chips fancier heat pipes.
BTW that is the first time anybody told me on here usually all I hear is that much???


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143227 I think I will go with this one. .. Is it good enough ?


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Btw its not going to be a gaming machine(You can probably tell by my choices). It will be for Ps, Ai.. A bit of gaming and lots of music and stuff.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?q=GA_EP35-DS3L&x=45&y=8


this is a hellva choice too !!!!!!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

but if $$$$$ is better ........... yeah the DS4 is one hellva board ................... far more stable than ANY 750i chipset board !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will work well with your components.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want cream of the crop >>>>>> this one was voted best P45 board for 2008

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?q=GA-EP45-DQ6&x=30&y=8


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

lol 194 is stretching my wallet a bit too far.. btw on the other one it says this 

"Comment:
Newer Intel Processors
review by: James Hall os: Windows Vista

Please be warned that although the specs say that it supports the new 1333mhz FSB Processors from Intel i.e. the new 45nm processors.

I does not work if you wish to use DDR 2 RAM (which is the only supported RAM) this was not noted on the Gigabyte website as of Sep 12th.



As such check that the CPU you wish to use is not a 1333 FSB one."

I have a new quad core Q6600... Will that affect that CPU ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

walkitout said:


> lol 194 is stretching my wallet a bit too far.. btw on the other one it says this
> 
> "Comment:
> Newer Intel Processors
> ...




which board said this ????????????????/ thats news to me ????


and no ........... your Q6600 is a 1066mhz FSB cpu not a 1333mhz


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148800/show_product_reviews

This one pal. Ohh ok.. I still fancy the http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143227/show_product_reviews

Motherboard though.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*these are all very good boards* ............. I dont know what that one dude was smoking ............. but I have sold plenty of boards with the E8400 and GA-EP35-Ds3L...........in fact my latest one was with the newest E8600 and vista ........


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

haha lol So the one I would like to go with isnt a bad choice to go with then mate ?.. Btw how much would a short circuited motherboard be worth then ?:|


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You mean my E8400 doesn't work on my GA EP35 DS3L Shh don't tell my son he's busy playing Spore on it.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

lol!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

RMA the dud board back to XFX ........... they will test and replace it .............. then sell it off on ebay and enjoy life !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> You mean my E8400 doesn't work on my GA EP35 DS3L Shh don't tell my son he's busy playing Spore on it.






:laugh::laugh::laugh: I was sitting back waiting for that ............. the wrench came thru as always!


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

What does RMA mean ? and thanks so should I get this one then ?http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143227/show_product_reviews xD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Return Material Authorization(RMA for short)
The DS4 will be fine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the board you linked is a great board ............. In fact I liked it better than the P45 version I am using now !

RMA = return merchandise authorization (go to xfx website and click on support)


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you very much xD... I think I will be spending a lot more time on these forums. Yeh will do.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

btw what about all the SLI stuff ? wouldnt that affect this motherboard ? the xfx one had it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running 2 cards?
You are far better off running a single large card then then 2 in sli until you get to the top cards as most of the time the extra cost of the larger psu and second card far out weigh the 20% gain from running 2 cards, SLI is more hype then actual performance in real world gaming.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Im running only one thats atm... but since I like to play the latest games It will mean that If I had that motherboard I would have to fork out a little extra to keep up doesnt it ? whereas with the XFX one I could just add another graphics card. Im not tryna go against the choices you reccomended me or anything.. I just would like to know what im guna buy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The newer cards are cheaper then trying to find and older card to match your existing one and you would need a 850w PSU to run 2 older 8800 cards in SLI so I don't see where your saving anything and still have lower performance. from a 8800 to a GTX260 is not a large jump, and the 7xx series Nvidia boards are very buggy so much so that Nvidia is exiting the chipset market the 7 series seems to be the last you'll see the new socket x58 Intel boards now do SLI and Xfire and both EVGA and XFX long time Nvidia partners are for the first time producing boards with Intel chip sets for SLI.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

Ohh cheers .. thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

